

A quick and dirty guide to starting up - nivi
http://venturehacks.com/articles/how-to-startup

======
gojomo
Slide 17 has a great definition of _founder_ :

    
    
      A Founder...
      * Works before the money is available
      * Will do ANY job
      * Won't give up
      * Doesn't need to be managed
      * Intelligence; Drive; Integrity
      * Vests!

